# sr20det red top or black top?



## 90JDM240sx (May 8, 2006)

anyone know the difference between the red top and black top sr20det?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

search. this has been asked way too many times.......


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

valve cover color and harnesses.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

S13 SR20DET comes in three types: redtop 91-93, blacktop 94-96, and
blacktop 96-98.

S14 SR20DET comes in two types: blacktop 94-96, blacktop 97-98

S15 SR20DET comes in one type: 99-02 blacktop.

The 91-96 S13 SR are all the same, the 96-98 ones have slightly
different electronics but is mechanically the same as the rest of the
S13 SR.

S14 SR's depending on model year have different harnesses as well.
Wiring is not the same between the two.

And S15 SR is the worst to wire up; the differential houses the speed
sensor, so a complete S15 6 speed swap requires the use of the
driveshaft, the diff (helical LSD), and the gauge cluster to read the
speed sensor. Oh, and good luck wiring the gauge cluster up. It's not
fun!


----------

